# My first Amphibia



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

I've fancied picking up an Amphibia for a while - the appeal was in the clever design and the fact that I won't have to look after it at all...

Decided on the 120512 (like the dial, case shape and lack of date), but the standard bezels are just nasty, and I don't think this sort of watch should have a polished case. So it was always going to get fiddled-with before going anywhere near my wrist! In fact, the new (1-12) bezel arrived before the watch.

A quick bit of scotchbrite action saw to the too-shiny finish, the bezel was swapped in seconds and aligning the hands (you're not paying for quality control!) didn't take much longer.

No, it's not the last word in fit & finish, but I bet it'll give reliable service for years, and I think it's kinda cool.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ziggy1024 said:


> bezel﻿ ﻿


 Where did that one come from ? :thumbsup:

Watch looks good.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Where did that one come from ? :thumbsup:
> 
> Watch looks good.


 "bandukh" on eBay


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ziggy1024 said:


> "bandukh﻿" on eBay


 Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Off I go to look at amphibiah's


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A2orry said:


> Off I go to look at amphibiah's


 See you in July. :laughing2dw:



ziggy1024 said:


> "bandukh" on eBay


 One of these on its way.










:thumbsup:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Hope not I will be in Jamaica.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> See you in July. :laughing2dw:
> 
> One of these on its way.
> 
> ...


 That's cool. I think I need to find one with both 12h and 60min scales on it next... Then another watch to put it on!


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Well *nobody* has ever owned a single amphibia for long...


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

ziggy1024 said:


> Well *nobody* has ever owned a single amphibia for long...


 Never a truer word said... :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ziggy1024 said:


> Well *nobody* has ever owned a single amphibia for long...


 Well, one is never enough :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Jackson (Nov 9, 2018)

I like the simplicity and the blue second hand contrasts beautifully


----------

